# Qué antena es recomendable para transmitir en 89.1 mhz con una potencia de 1000 Watt?



## granmaster (Sep 20, 2009)

quien me dice cual sera una de las mejores antenas para transmitir en 89.1 mhz con una potencia de 1000 watt, para llegar a un pueblo entre obstaculos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 20, 2009)

1000W????   

Me intresa pero solo por criosidad


----------



## alexus (Sep 20, 2009)

cuanto pensas gastar?

1kw, precisas altura, y buuuuuuuuuuueeeeeen cable!!!! jeje

despues te digo las antenas jeje


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2009)

Edité el título de tu tema. Por favor, tratá de usar títulos descriptivos en adelante.

Honestamente "antena!" no era nada útil.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 20, 2009)

para VHF solo es importante la altura porque con 5 watts y altura se llega a cualquier lado


----------



## alexus (Sep 20, 2009)

y si hay altura y vhf, de cabeza rg-8 o rg-213. me quedo con el 213.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2009)

8 Dipolos plegados puestos en fase con conexión serie paralelo o adaptados con transformador.
8 radiantes de 1/4 de onda en fase adaptados con transformador.
.


----------



## granmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

pues  comento, en cuanto altura cuento con unos 250 pies, y el cable que estoy utilizando es de 7/8, tambien hice prueba con antenas circulares de la marca rvr y los resultados no fueron sastifatorios.


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 21, 2009)

Para poder orientarte mejor, comentanos que tipo de topografía tiene la ciudad, si tiene muchos edificios, sierras, montañas, como es la ciudad en si.. 
Hay muchas emisoras? 
Donde esta ubicada tu radio.. en el centro, en las afueras..
Graficanos mas o menos asi te ayudamos


----------



## alexus (Sep 21, 2009)

250 pies?

concuerdo con fogo...


----------



## granmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

okey amigos, en donde me encuentro tenemos el dial repleto de estaciones de radio, una cada 20 mhz. pero aqui te presentare mi situacion la ubicacion que tengo en  la estacion que estoy operando 89.1 mhz esta ubicada en un cerro, cuento con 250 pies de torres un transmisor rvr de 1kw su contrucion en la potencia esta hecha con una valvula y el excitador es sintetizado cuento con 4 antenas rvr circulares y con cable de 7/8 y un divisor de potencia, ahora tengo un problemita desde donde tengo la torre ubicada no se ve el objetivo al cual quiero cubrir es una ciudad con bastantes edificios y esta ubicado a 24.7 kilometros en linea recta desde mi torre hasta el objetivo, llego muy precariamente con un kilo y la señal no se donde se esta quedando, porque por lo menos no veo ciudad, pero tampoco estoy debajo de la montaña, mi inquietud es que con 20 watt llego al mismo sitio que llego con 100 con 500 y hasta con 1000 watt, otra cosa ahora estoy por probar con antenas yagui que me aconsejan?


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 21, 2009)

Justamente, podrias probar con 4 yaguis de 3 elementos enfasadas.
Igualmente, si no ves la ciudad y lo que te "tapa" es una montaña es complicado, vas a tener que plantearte ubicar en otro lado la torre.
Recuerda que la onda de vhf (fm) se propaga en linea recta mayormente, es fundamental que tu antena "vea" la ciudad.
Si esta en tus posibilidades ubicar en otro lugar que veas la ciudad seria lo mejor, te ahorrarias el gasto de "probar" otras antenas.


----------



## granmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

amigo hubo un dato mal estamos situado a 200 mhz de separacion una estacion de otra, pues tambien te comento que tengo 4 yaguis de tres elemento en mi poder son de 9db de ganancia.


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 21, 2009)

200 mhz? seguro son 200 khz, o sea que esta en 88.9 o 89.3 mhz?
En la ciudad cual es tu mayor problema? señal debil o interferencias de esa emisora que esta cercana a tu frecuencia?

Si no te influye muchos gastos, prueba con la formacion de 4 yaguis, ahi consigues sectorizar mas tu señal


----------



## granmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

perdon, asi mismo como dices, la separacion es de 200 khz. el problema es que llego con señal debil y me queda una estacion en los 88.9 que me hace interferencia pero esa estacion esta bien hubicada porque con un espectro analizer mide en su punto exacto y otra cosa la mia tambien esta en su punto, no tenemos ningun tipo de rodaje mi pregunta siguiente es como es mejor instalar las yagui horizontal o vertical?, a mi parecer deben de estar vertical.


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 21, 2009)

Bueno, si estas a 20 y algo de kilometros, montañas, ciudad densamente poblada... tenes dos problemas, ubicacion de torre y potencia. 
En ciudades chicas y pocos edificios, 1 kw es una bestialidad, pero en tu caso veo que es poco.

Si las antenas se ponen en vertical, ojo, tienen que tener 1/4 de onda de distancia entre dipolo y dipolo, de lo contrario el enfase queda mal


----------



## granmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

amigo me podria pasar que longitud es la que necesito pàra alcanzar el 1/4 de onda?


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 21, 2009)

Perdon, me equivoque en la respuesta, esa es la separacion del dipolo a la torre.

El calculo de separacion no lo tengo muy en claro, pero segun usan muchos es:
*(X*300)/F(mhz)=separación (mts.)*
x= 0.75 a 0.88 (lambda)

Por ejemplo: 0.75 * 300 = 225/89.1= 2.52 mts entre centro de dipolo y centro de dipolo.

Si alguien ve que hago mal, me corrige por favor


----------



## Cacho (Sep 21, 2009)

De cómo van los dipolos, poco te puedo decir.

De la fórmula: Lambda (L, a falta de letras griegas) es la longitud de onda. Viaja a 300.000km/s y de ahí se desprende una regla de tres.
En un segundo sabemos que hay f ondas (la frecuencia en Hz), y entonces:

f Ciclos----------300.000km
1 Ciclo---------- x km=L

Hacemos un toqueteo de unidades y resulta: 
L=1(Ciclo)*[300.000.000m]/f(Ciclos)=300m/f (expresada en MHz). 

Si querés hallar ¼ de la longitud de onda es ¼.L = ¼.300/f(MHz).

En el caso de 89.1MHz, L es 3,367m y la cuarta parte de la longitud de onda es 0,84175m, salvo error de cálculo.

De ahí a si es la distancia entre extremos a los puntos medios o hasta dónde hay que medirlo... ya es otro cantar, de eso se encargará alguien más.



Saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 21, 2009)

Cacho, ese calculo que sacaste seria la separacion de la torre hacia el dipolo, 1/4 de onda...
La que puse es entre dipolo y dipolo, se que es asi, pero varian en algunos casos, aveces usan 0.77, otros 0.80 y asi hasta 0.88

Nadie me supo explicar bien ese tema, pero la formula funciona igual


----------



## Cacho (Sep 21, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:


> Nadie me supo explicar bien ese tema, pero la formula funciona igual


Ni voy a ser yo quien te explique eso, porque no lo sé.

Lo que yo decía era (es)


Cacho dijo:


> De cómo van los dipolos, poco te puedo decir.
> .....
> De ahí a si es la distancia entre extremos a los puntos medios o hasta dónde hay que medirlo... ya es otro cantar, de eso se encargará alguien más.



Cómo se calcula la longitud de onda es lo expliqué. Para qué la vas a usar, ya no tengo ni la más mínima idea. Tomé el ¼ de L por lo de los posts anteriores y la pregunta de Granmaster.


Saludos


----------



## granmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

ahi tenia una duda porque yo siempre uso 0.85


----------



## alexus (Sep 22, 2009)

tendras que leer algo de dipolos...

algo mas, una torre de 250 PIES?

para mi un pie es algo asi como 25 cm...


----------



## granmaster (Sep 22, 2009)

efectivamente alexus 1 pies equivale a 25 cm, y la torre con la que cuento y estoy operando tiene 77 metros equivalentes a 250 pies de elevacion, pero he tenido muchos problema para alcanzar mi objetivo.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 23, 2009)

he visto que hablan de medidas ,hacen calculos, ganacia pero
que ROE tenes?
cuanta potencia llega a la antena?
si se pierde mucha potencia tendras que cambiar el cable de 7/8 por uno mas grueso y de baja perdida acordate que son 77 metros


----------



## granmaster (Sep 23, 2009)

la (roe) que tengo es de 1.1 y la potencia radiada es de 1000 watt aveces le abro potencia con unos 1200 watt, el cable es de tipo l de 7/8 es suficientemente grueso como para jugar con un kilo ademas es de muy buena calidad el que utilizo es el mismo que usan las compañias telefonicas de este pais para transmision de alta potencia.


----------



## alexus (Sep 23, 2009)

tenes que comprar cable celular, de ese que es hueco el vivo, y maciza la masa...


----------



## granmaster (Sep 24, 2009)

alexus ese es el mismo tipo de cable que estoy utilizando pero a mi parecer el probema que tengo no es de cable porque es probado con varios tipos de cable de alta calidad y el resultado es el mismo, el cable que actualmente estoy utilizando es el del tipo L 7/8 y el costo por pies es de unos (8 $usd)


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 1, 2009)

Hay algo mas que discutir respecto a antenas: efectivamente las antenas de polarizacion circular son problematicas, pero una vez que estan enfasadas trabajan bien en distancia pero no puede cubrir puntos bajos, por otro lado la separacion de la antena a la torre debe ser algo mayor a 1/4 de onda, ademas hay que tener en cuenta que la torre hace las veces de reflector y vuelve direccional al conjunto de antenas.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 2, 2009)

*Van der ZIel *a que le llamas problematicas a las antenas de polarizacion circular? Me parece que es erroneo tu concepto, las antenas de polarizacion circular no cubren largas distancias, pero tienen un alto nivel de penetracion en zonas urbanas


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola de nuevo... lo de problematicas me refiero a que no he tenido buenos resultados con antenas de marca, lo del alcance tienes razon, me embolate con lo de la antena de polarizacion circular con otro tipo de antena muy parecida.


----------



## albertopallas (Dic 2, 2009)

Estimado Granmaster, lo primero que tienes que determinar es la zona a cubrir por tu emisora, conocer los datos topograficos de la zona, si te interesa te puedo par un amano , escribine a mi correo no leí las normas@netgate.com.uy  y envia una copia a sigo sin leer las normas@netgate.com.uy


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2009)

bueno... ya que todos opinan jeje bueno yo también... total no es mi radio 

diría que para esapotencia está muy bien la altura que tiene y el cable.

respecto a las antenas... bueno... cuatro dipolos plegados con divisor mecánico de potencia y ya es gardel. (ocho dipolos no hacen diferencia). Todo esto debe ser comprado a algun negocio de confianza... de mucha confianza... porque 1kw es mucha plata! (supongo que son 4 lineales de 250w).

Que buen sistema tiene este foro para prevenir las direcciones de correo jajaja


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 5, 2009)

Mejor apilar 4 dipolos abiertos u alguna de sus variantes a excepcion de las de bahias de polarizacion circular, empleando cables de enfasamiento (arnes), son faciles de calcular y los puede hacer uno mismo, con cable de buena calidad. Los dipolos plegados... ummm... personalmente no me gustan.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 6, 2009)

más allá de que los dipolos sean abiertos o cerrados... la cuestión es que se está hablando de una potencia con la que no se puede jugar... en un excitador de 25 o 50w si olvidamos conectar la antena no pasa nada... se calienta y ya... pero en 1000w la cosa se traduce en perdida de mucha $$$ así que por aca prefiero caer con un fabricante serio y reconocido.

Ojo, tal vez no sea tan crítico y me estoy ahogando en un vaso de agua, sin embargo... más vale prevenir que curar.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 6, 2009)

No estoy hablando de improvisar, si lo que se quiere es ir a la fija, entonces simplemente se compra un buen juego de antenas con todo lo necesario y problema resuelto, ahora si no se quiere gastar demasiado dinero, hay cosas que las puede hacer uno mismo, ademas es posible ajustar un sistema de antenas con baja potencia, y pueden funcionar muy bien. Obviamente la potencia se ira incrementando poco a poco para realizar la puesta a punto final... ya lo he hecho muchas veces... y no he fundido ni un transistorsito todavia...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 7, 2009)

me surge ahora una duda bastante básica... si se ajusta una antena con un transmisor de 15w o un analizador de antena (esos que te dicen la roe y la impedancia y tienen un generador de rf con un frecuenciometro) y se deja con 1.2 de ROE... y luego la conectas a un lineal de 1000w, la medis y tenes la misma roe... eso significa que sólo la RELACION es la misma... así que proporcionalmente regresa mucha más potencia. es así?

La cosa es que si sale con 1kw al aire no creo él mismo haya hecho esos equipos así que la inversión asume también antenas.

Esto lo digo porque yo también curro con las antenas, pero no me animo a meterles tanta potencia.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 7, 2009)

La relacion se mantiene y es aceptable, tanto para 15 watts como para 1000, con respecto a la potencia, con 15 w vas a tener 0.5 w de reflejada y con 1000, algo de 20 watts.. no es un calculo matematico, es aproximado en base a experiencias, la mayoria de los equipos soportan hasta 1.5 de roe, o sea, admiten trabajar hasta ese rango, despues si son de buena calidad, acturia la proteccion del equipo.

Saludos mi amigo!!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 7, 2009)

Pasar de 15 a 1000 vatios... creo que habia dicho que se debe hacer el ajuste final incrementando poco a poco la potencia, de todos modos, y por lo general un equipo minimamente respetable tendrà la posibilidad de ajuste de potencia y sistema de alarma para potencia reflejada que se activarà si hay problemas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 7, 2009)

es cierto... pero esas protecciones... bueno... esas protecciones... jajaja en algunos equipos parecen un chiste... al punto en que sólo se disparan si el coaxil está desconectado. Luego, con roe de 4 ni se mosquea... así que tranquilamente se puede quemar.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 7, 2009)

Es cierto... pero el transmisor en cuestion sera comprado o sera ensamblado? bueno, si alguien quiere, le puedo compartir un esquemita sencillo de alarmas... me ha dado buen resultado, y mas de una vez me ha salvado el bolsillo jejeje


----------



## Eter (Dic 8, 2009)

Es mi primera intervención en el foro... Tengo alguna experiencia en entenas para la banda de 88 a 108 y debe decir que con las características del terreno y las distancias que has mensionado desde el punto de transmisión hasta la ciudad primaria de recepción es poco lo que podrás mejorar aún con la mejor de las antenas... Hay que tener un buen dominio visual desde la antena transmisora al lugar que deseas llegar. Las antenas de polarización circular son muy buenas para entrar a las ciudades. El cable de 7/8 (Heliax ?) es el indicado para 1KW. La única opción es cambiar de lugar el tansmisor, lo demás es perder tiempo y dinero.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 8, 2009)

Eso es cierto Eter... si no hay visual, es poco lo que se puede hacer.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 9, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamen


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 1, 2010)

no se mucho del tema pero sugiero 4 dipolos de onda media en fase y que tengan un elemento reflector y uno director (algo asi como yagi). eso soportará algo de potencia, ya que con un dipolo solamente harás que la ROE aumente y que la eficiencia de la antena, además de su vida útil vayan disminuyendo.


----------



## Dano (Jun 2, 2010)

mumish13 dijo:


> no se mucho del tema pero sugiero 4 dipolos de onda media en fase y que tengan un elemento reflector y uno director (algo asi como yagi). eso soportará algo de potencia, ya que con un dipolo solamente harás que la ROE aumente y que la eficiencia de la antena, además de su vida útil vayan disminuyendo.



 dipolos de OM en VHF O_O

Los muertos deben descanzar en paz, pero como el tema fue revivido que diós nos ampare...

Fuera de broma, para medir la ROE en un enfasado que en este caso fue diseñado para 1kw, lo mejor es empezar con una potencia baja 15 20W está bien, luego un amigo aficionado me recomendó hacer un paso en 300W y reajustar de nuevo, en lo posible con un lineal valvular, tiene mejor aguante por la roe alta, y ti le llega 1.9 2.0 de ROE solo se calienta el plato y no pasa nada. Finalmente si se conecta directo y se vuelve a medir.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 2, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> dipolos de OM en VHF O_O
> 
> Los muertos deben descanzar en paz, pero como el tema fue revivido que diós nos ampare...
> 
> ...



a lo que me refiero con ''dipolo de onda media'' es un dipolo acortado a la mitad de la longitud  de onda. por eso ''media onda''.


----------



## Dano (Jun 2, 2010)

Dipolo de Media Oda en VHF se ponen un poco grandes, 1/4 de onda es lo normal...

No quiero imaginarme lo que mide un enfasado de 8 dipolos de media onda a 100Mhz  O_O


----------



## joakiy (Jun 3, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Dipolo de Media Oda en VHF se ponen un poco grandes, 1/4 de onda es lo normal...
> 
> No quiero imaginarme lo que mide un enfasado de 8 dipolos de media onda a 100Mhz  O_O




Cosas más raras se han visto


----------



## Dano (Jun 3, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> Cosas más raras se han visto



De donde es? de la BBC?


----------



## joakiy (Jun 3, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> De donde es? de la BBC?



Creo que Radio Vaticana


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 3, 2010)

Si vivis cerca de esa antena no necesitas microondas para cocinar tu comida


----------



## Dano (Jun 3, 2010)

Tampoco precisas mucha ropa, si tenes frio te acercas a la torre y te caldeas enseguida jajajaj


----------



## GS BROADCAST (Jun 6, 2010)

Podrias postear un grafico de la situacion de la planta transmisora y el area que queres servir?

JA JA JA JA





http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=30391798&id=1433177956

Dificil con 1 kw



dano dijo:


> Dipolos de om en vhf o_o
> 
> los muertos deben descanzar en paz, pero como el tema fue revivido que diós nos ampare...:d:d
> 
> ...


estimado, la mayoria de los transmisores comerciales de fm, tienen un apr que reduce la potencia al aumentar la roe, de todas maneras en los valvulares con 1,8 a 1, saltan las protecciones.
Pregunta, cuando decis plato, te referis a la placa??


----------

